# Problems with Courtland Loop Connectors?



## Rex (Apr 2, 2004)

Is it just me, or is anyone else having a bad experience with Courtland's loop connectors? I've had three wear out this past year (break or become unwoven) with what I consider to be minimal use.

I'm also curious what the consensus is for your favorite leader connection system (like the pin-type insert posts).


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Try welding your own loops. It takes a little bit of practice but once you get it down it's 100% worth it. If you Google welding fly line loops you should be able to find the info you need.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This year I had one Cortland loop break where the leader wraps around it. It broke during a midwinter fight with a not too active steelhead, and I was ticked off, until I realized that that loop was three years old, on my #1 "go to " rod and had hundreds of steelies, smallies and pike on it. It was my fault for not noticing that my good luck had been wearing it out.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

What I have used for the last 30 years or so is a loop of hard mono nail-knotted to the end of my fly line. I use a perfection loop for the loop end. I use a loop-to-loop connection to attach my leader. I have used this set-up for anything from panfish to steelhead. When the knots are tied correctly, it forms a very compact attachment from fly line to leader. It then becomes easy to change leaders, and the loop connection nail-knotted to the fly line is very durable if hard monofilament is used. I use 20 lb. test hard mono for the loop, anywhere from 3 to 4 inches long.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I have to agree with Skipper. After trying every known method, I always come back to nail knotting a mono extension onto my line. I prefer to use Amnesia, but any good mono will do. I like to use something florescent color, although I'm not sure it makes any difference.

I've NEVER had one of these fail, and they last for years.

If you go to my website (below), I have a page that shows you the two knots you can use.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree, Mono butt


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pork Chop said:


> I have to agree with Skipper. After trying every known method, I always come back to nail knotting a mono extension onto my line. I prefer to use Amnesia, but any good mono will do. I like to use something florescent color, although I'm not sure it makes any difference.
> 
> I've NEVER had one of these fail, and they last for years.
> 
> If you go to my website (below), I have a page that shows you the two knots you can use.


Amnesia! Hmmmm! Never thought of that. Thanks for the tip. These ole' arthritic hands of mine aren't near as nimble as they use to be, and I have a hard time tying the hard-mono knots. I found another what may be a good substitute lately. Climax Zip-line. I use it for C & D on one of my reels. It is a flat, somewhat stiff mono that Steve at Baldwin B & T spoke of some time ago. I'll bet that would work well also.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Skipper,

If you find the need to be tying knots on a somewhat regular basis, try one of these gizmos -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgdQb958d28

I tie several hundred knots a month with one, and it does work slick.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah, I have one of those. It works good when my fingers are working good. Actually I have an easier time with the blood knot the old way without the tool. But the hard mono that I have been using doesn't seem to cooperate as well with the tool. I may try the amnesia or the zip-line next time I need to tie when using the tool. Thanks, Porkchop, for thinking of us old guys.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Skipper,

pork chop is one of us old guys.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pork Chop said:


> Skipper,
> 
> pork chop is one of us old guys.


Yeah, okay, I just now got around to your profile. Sorry. Hope your hands and fingers are still working well. Thanks for all your help and info.


----------



## Rex (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. Quick question: Using the nail knot to attach a leader connection, is the loop to attached the leader to the fly line made after the nail knot connection? I assume it is, and how close to the fly line do you recommend the placement of the loop?

Thanks again,
Rex


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Quick schematic -

Fly line -> needle knot -> extension mono -> loop -> leader loop -> leader

You only really need a couple of inches for the mono extension, I tend to make mine a little longer, maybe 6 - 8 inches. The reason I do so is if something catastrophic happens, (i.e. I accidentally cut my mono loop) I have enough material left to tie in another loop without having to tie another nail knot.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BigUglyStreamer (Apr 27, 2009)

It's easier to tie your nail knot then tie in a perfection loop after. I generally use about 6-8 inches too just incase I need to tie a new perfection loop. 
Also, use an albright knot instead of a nail knot because it's a tun easier to tie, without using a tool, and it serves the same purpose when using fly line to a heaver leader. 

I forgot my old name and had to get a new account, so I can't post url's yet. But, try going to 
www dot flyfishingconnection dot com - 
master these knots and that's about all the "everyday" fisherman will ever need.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I tried braided loop connectors a few years back when I went to a shooting head system . After a one week Canada trip the connector broke and I lost an entire brand new xtra fast sink shooting head in the St. Marys about half way down the berm. 

Apparently the connector gets abraded after several hundred casts going through the guides .

I wouldn't use it to connect a leader- a nail knot works better.


----------

